
How to change gender and race of your selfie with GANs - somesnm
https://medium.com/@johnkorn/gender-and-race-change-on-your-selfie-with-neural-nets-9a9a1c9c5c16
======
leetbulb
The amount of work that goes in to novelty mobile apps these days is seriously
impressive :)

Seriously though, this is cool!

